# Tattoos in the WNFL



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

My boy just sent this to me today. Interesting view. I'm not so sure I agree. LeBron has tons of tat's and he is the NBA poster child right?

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/8187914/In-NBA-playoffs,-less-ink-mea


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I think it is a bunch of BS and people are just looking for things to write about. Tats don't make people watch games or not. The quality of the game on the court/field do...


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

Yeah, really. The last thing I'm thinking about when watching basketball is the number of tats. WTF


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I'm glad Whitlock moved to Fox. His efforts to turn *everything* into a political/moral issue are tiresome.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

LaMarcus, Channing and Tim Duncan are just a couple of examples of guys in the league who have tattoos and are nice guys with good images. Just seems like a blanket statement.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I am just waiting for some player to show up on national tv with a nude woman tattooed on his arm or back. That will make me chuckle.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

Votes for the MOST tattooed player in the league? JR Smith is pretty well-covered. Matt Barnes and Iverson are the only two I can think of with neck tattoos - am I wrong?

And who are the players who are surprisingly UN-tattooed. Does Garnett have any? Brandon doesn't, right?

Scariest tats: Robert Swift of Seattle. He's just ALL-ROUND scary.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



meru said:


> Votes for the MOST tattooed player in the league? JR Smith is pretty well-covered. Matt Barnes and Iverson are the only two I can think of with neck tattoos - am I wrong?
> 
> And who are the players who are surprisingly UN-tattooed. Does Garnett have any? Brandon doesn't, right?
> 
> Scariest tats: Robert Swift of Seattle. He's just ALL-ROUND scary.


Robert Swift or Matt Barnes definitely takes the cake now. But a couple years back I think Cherokee Parks would hold that distinction.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I'd like to introduce the Blazers 2008 1st round draft pick........................


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

Larry Hughes and Delonte West have them on there neck.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I agree with Jason Whitlock. Scarring one's body for life just doesn't seem like a smart thing to do.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Larry Hughes and Delonte West have them on there neck.


Delonte also looks like he has a case of herpes on his mouth. I have no idea what's up with that but don't really wish to find out.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'd like to introduce the Blazers 2008 1st round draft pick........................


 HPC, I's say your boy in the pic is in the throes of an identity crisis.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



graybeard said:


> HPC, I's say your boy in the pic is in the throes of an identity crisis.


Like father like son.


----------



## CharcoalF (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

He has no numbers to back his statement up and is just his assumption. A case could also be made that most do not care about tattoos and players being inked attracts a different demographic. I would guess more people have tattoos than not. 

Are people not watching movies since actors are littered with ink? Jack being covered with tats is not going to make me not watch Lost.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

Check out HAP errrrrrrr DAN in high school!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Check out HAP errrrrrrr DAN in high school!


 That pic is exhibit "A" on why drugs should remain illegal.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*









anyone?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> anyone?


Exhibit "B"


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I hate tattoos with a passion. It is not statement of judgment but my personal taste. Tattoos embody the superficial need to stand out. Standing out is not my cup of tea.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



Balian said:


> I hate tattoos with a passion. It is not statement of judgment but my personal taste. Tattoos embody the superficial need to stand out. Standing out is not my cup of tea.


Everybody is entitled to their own opinion. I myself have had 6 cups of that tea. 6 tattoos here. My grandpa was in the Navy during the Korean war, and I remember how cool i thought he looked with all his tats.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Check out HAP errrrrrrr DAN in high school!


That was actually middle school. I was an early bloomer.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

i can see what the guy means, but i dought tattoos keep ppl from watching NBA games....but the amount of tattoos J.R. Smith has on his arms just amazes me, his entire arms are now a tattoo...it looks even worse on TV


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I don't mind a few of them but not all over and not on the neck. Infact I think some of them are really cool. I don't have any but I woulden't be opposed to getting one or two.eace:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



Balian said:


> I hate tattoos with a passion. It is not statement of judgment but my personal taste. Tattoos embody the superficial need to stand out. Standing out is not my cup of tea.


Wouldn't know it from your posts. :biggrin:


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



MARIS61 said:


> Wouldn't know it from your posts. :biggrin:


Why? Because I beat you like a drum every which way from here to eternity? You are not the only one. :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

More drivel. He clearly doesn't understand the myriad of very personal reasons many people have for getting tattoos. A few do it to stand out but my friends who have them do it to remember someone or somewhere, or a certain happening in their lives, and many just really appreciate the art form, one of the oldest in history. I've yet to meet this person who gets tattoos to hide his insecurities. The author seems to be the one who's insecure.

Anyone with as weak a stomach as Whitlock apparently has shouldn't tell others when they should feel repulsed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



Sambonius said:


> Delonte also looks like he has a case of herpes on his mouth. I have no idea what's up with that but don't really wish to find out.


Its a birthmark you insensitive jerk!! Im just kidding, but it is a birthmark.

Trevor Arza has a neck tattoo. IMO neck tattoos just sceam "Hey!Im a stupid moron!!Do you hear me?!?!Moron here!!!"


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



Balian said:


> Why? Because I beat you like a drum every which way from here to eternity? You are not the only one. :biggrin:


I was referring to your inability to recognize when you've lost the arguement. eace:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I actually think he might have made a decent point. Obviously this article isnt talking about the fans that hang out on basketball forums. We watch no matter what. The casual fan not brought up with basketball might be turned off if the first team they see is the Nuggets because of the tattoo reasoning. If AI was walking down a dark alley and you didnt know who he was you might be concerned, same with Cherokee Parks (so dont call me racist)


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



MARIS61 said:


> More drivel. He clearly doesn't understand the myriad of very personal reasons many people have for getting tattoos. A few do it to stand out but my friends who have them do it to remember someone or somewhere, or a certain happening in their lives, and many just really appreciate the art form, one of the oldest in history. I've yet to meet this person who gets tattoos to hide his insecurities. The author seems to be the one who's insecure.
> 
> Anyone with as weak a stomach as Whitlock apparently has shouldn't tell others when they should feel repulsed.


 Dude, if you want to remember something, write it down or take a picture. You can throw it away when you get tired of it.

The Mona Lisa is art, but if you have to look at it every fricken day for the rest of your life, you're going to get tired of it.


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



MARIS61 said:


> More drivel. He clearly doesn't understand the myriad of very personal reasons many people have for getting tattoos. A few do it to stand out but my friends who have them do it to remember someone or somewhere, or a certain happening in their lives, and many just really appreciate the art form, one of the oldest in history. I've yet to meet this person who gets tattoos to hide his insecurities. The author seems to be the one who's insecure.
> 
> Anyone with as weak a stomach as Whitlock apparently has shouldn't tell others when they should feel repulsed.


I agree. Whitlock seems more insecure about himself while he is busy passing judgement on others for their own choices. Of course he has people talking about his lame article, so mission accomplished. 

Did he really make a correlation with viewership and the number of tatoos on the tv screen? lol. More people are watching now because it's close to the end. Casual fans aren't interested in the regular season or the first 2 rounds of the playoffs. They want to say they saw championship game at work. I'm the same with baseball. I hate watching it with a passion, but the World Series always has me sucked in. It happens to me every year. 

As far as tatoos go, are they still taboo? I had no idea that people pass judgement on others when they see a tatoo and think, "hey there's a convinct or sailor!" Tatoos have gone from taboo, to trendy, to just something that's very normal to me. There's nothing like a great piece of ink on some flesh. 

I gotta give a shout out to my boy Big Ben in Gresham at The House of Ink (aka I-Ink). That cat does some of the best original pieces that I've ever seen. Nothing but custom work from him. If you want quality you gotta hit him up.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



MARIS61 said:


> I was referring to your inability to recognize when you've lost the arguement. eace:


And you have grandiose illusions of winning arguments.



MARIS61 said:


> More drivel. He clearly doesn't understand the myriad of very personal reasons many people have for getting tattoos. A few do it to stand out but my friends who have them do it to remember someone or somewhere, or a certain happening in their lives, and many just really appreciate the art form, one of the oldest in history. I've yet to meet this person who gets tattoos to hide his insecurities. The author seems to be the one who's insecure.
> 
> Anyone with as weak a stomach as Whitlock apparently has shouldn't tell others when they should feel repulsed.


Why do you question the insecurity of those without tattoos? It seems to me non-tattooed people are more comfortable IN THEIR OWN SKIN. Given how popular tattoos are to young people these days, having tattoos is a conformist act more than anything else. Who is more insecure?

Rationalizations of illogical actions is a human trait. Just like inhaling carcinogenic smoke in your lungs, interjecting ink beneath your skin is also illogical. Any form of self mutilation is like that. Go tribal if you want. It's nothing personal. To each his own.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

LeBron's tattoos look pretty awesome. I think that tattoos look cooler on black skin than on whiter skin. To me, it looks more "organic" on darker skin and has this more subtle effect, whereas it really stands out on lighter skin. I have lighter skin and I'll be getting tattoos anyways later, but I wish I could pull off that look the way darker skin can.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



HurraKane212 said:


> LeBron's tattoos look pretty awesome. I think that tattoos look cooler on black skin than on whiter skin. To me, it looks more "organic" on darker skin and has this more subtle effect, whereas it really stands out on lighter skin. I have lighter skin and I'll be getting tattoos anyways later, but I wish I could pull off that look the way darker skin can.


Having no tattoos is the most "organic."
Can't you tattoo your whole body? For example, get a tattoo(s) with a tan background ...covering your whole body. Go ahead, I dare you.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*

I may be wrong about this but somehow it's still an image in my mind of Allen Iverson playing with his earrings on in a regular season game, if anyone can back this up, please do so...

I think that overall looseness is not OK in any sports...

Casual is fine, serious is also fine, dressing like you did before you got signed is also OK but to a certain extent.

And I think the dress code was a good rule. Some player began to look like CB4 inmates.

Tattoos...well, one thing is we can thanks AI that he first started rocking that sleeve...

Personally, I don't have nothing against tattoos..but being a human canvas is a whole another issue.

I wouldn't make a rule about tattoos in terms "how much is enough"...but - I would make a rule if the tattoos are over the top (i.e. they are covering more then half of your skin on your arms) then - you must wear a sleeve.

I won't stop looking NBA even if they switch to Stockton length shorts, but I bet a lot of casual "sport fans" in general, when switching to TNT or ABC and seeing people walkin around all covered in ink in every part of their body that's not covered by the uniform, I can imagine them switching the channel.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



Balian said:


> Having no tattoos is the most "organic."
> Can't you tattoo your whole body? For example, get a tattoo(s) with a tan background ...covering your whole body. Go ahead, I dare you.


Wow, I thought Stay Blazed got banned...

The way I am using the word "organic" (note the quotation marks) is referring to it looking like organic material on the skin, like a pattern from within. IMO on lighter skin it looks more "on top of" the skin and on darker skin it looks more "inside" the skin. 

Yes it is possible to tattoo yourself a background over your whole body which would be expensive, painful, and require lots of maintenance. Also, it would defeat the purpose of what a tattoo means to me. Dare declined.

Tattoos are a matter of personal taste, I have been tweaking the design of the tattoo I am going to get for 7 years. When I am satisfied with the design for one year, I will go ahead and get it done. Also, as a law student with political ambitions, I plan on keeping tattoos in areas covered by a collared shirt.

Some people like polka music and some people can't imagine listening to polka every day or seeing any redeeming qualities in it. Personal taste.

So why act obnoxious about it?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

WOW!!! Read this comment by another poster about this article. Dam!!!!!! Racist anyone?!



> You should not mark your body at all. But I will say these guys need to be taught to look at the business side of basketball. So they can keep making money after their careers are over. And Yes acting more like white people want you to act helps sell the league and their image. I don't conform to what white people think. I don't like the tatoos because God said not to mark your body up. And tatoos were strictly biker types at one time.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



HurraKane212 said:


> Wow, I thought Stay Blazed got banned...
> 
> The way I am using the word "organic" (note the quotation marks) is referring to it looking like organic material on the skin, like a pattern from within. IMO on lighter skin it looks more "on top of" the skin and on darker skin it looks more "inside" the skin.
> 
> ...


What makes you think I am acting obnoxious ....because my taste is different from you? If you read more carefully, I have already said it's a matter of personal taste. The whole body tattoo comment was in jest. Take a chill pill man.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



graybeard said:


> Dude, if you want to remember something, write it down or take a picture. You can throw it away when you get tired of it.
> 
> The Mona Lisa is art, but if you have to look at it every fricken day for the rest of your life, you're going to get tired of it.


Different strokes.

Some memories you want to have forever, and take joy in being reminded of, like good times with a friend who has since passed away, and I could easily look at a great work of art every day for the rest of my life without tiring of it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



Balian said:


> What makes you think I am acting obnoxious ....because my taste is different from you? If you read more carefully, I have already said it's a matter of personal taste. The whole body tattoo comment was in jest. Take a chill pill man.


So Balian = StayBlazed

That explains alot.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

Here is some info for those in the dark:

http://www.vanishingtattoo.com/tattoo_facts.htm


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



MARIS61 said:


> So Balian = StayBlazed
> 
> That explains alot.



ding ding ding!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

Whitlock is a fool. It's 2008, tattoo's are everywhere. 

What amazes me is how many BAD tattoo's there are in the NBA. These guys have tons of $$$. They can afford the best tattoo artists and yet so many of them have bad tattoo's. I laugh at the guys that get their names tattoo'd on them. The name on the back of the jersey isnt enough?!?!... they also need it on their arms etc. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

Most of the bad tattoos came before the pros. I laugh at James Posey's "Po-Z" everytime.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



Ruff Draft said:


> Most of the bad tattoos came before the pros. I laugh at James Posey's "Po-Z" everytime.


That's true.

I was laughing at Eddie Houses's "E House" the other night. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

I can understand you getting a nickname as a tat, but flaming basketball hoops are not good.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

Pffffff I haven't seen that one. Jeeze.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBA*



MARIS61 said:


> So Balian = StayBlazed
> 
> That explains alot.





World B. Free said:


> ding ding ding!!!


I have no idea who is StayBlazed. If he gets under your skin, then maybe he was not all that bad. Mods can check my ip and confirm that it is different.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

I think Cherokee Parks has the best tattoo's of any current/former player. More my style.

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/tattoo/031215.html

http://sports.aol.com/nba/tattoos


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

I don't have a tat for religious reasons, but I have always liked well designed and masterfully executed ones. In fact, I designed one that my friend now has on his back. It's a grasshopper, about 5 inches high and 12 inches long. And a photographer liked it enough to take a picture and sell it at a gallery a few years back. I also have a tat that I designed over a decade ago that I plan to use on myself if my religious views change.

The people I feel sorry for are the young street kids downtown who tattoo their faces. I just hate thinking of anyone closing so many doors so early in their lives.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



GOD said:


> I don't have a tat for religious reasons, but I have always liked well designed and masterfully executed ones. In fact, I designed one that my friend now has on his back. It's a grasshopper, about 5 inches high and 12 inches long. And a photographer liked it enough to take a picture and sell it at a gallery a few years back. I also have a tat that I designed over a decade ago that I plan to use on myself if my religious views change.
> 
> *The people I feel sorry for are the young street kids downtown who tattoo their faces. I just hate thinking of anyone closing so many doors so early in their lives.*




So true, McDonalds won't even hire them. I can't think of many companies that don't want clean cut looking employees to represent their business. Think about it.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



GOD said:


> I don't have a tat for religious reasons, but I have always liked well designed and masterfully executed ones. In fact, I designed one that my friend now has on his back. It's a grasshopper, about 5 inches high and 12 inches long. And a photographer liked it enough to take a picture and sell it at a gallery a few years back. I also have a tat that I designed over a decade ago that I plan to use on myself *if my religious views change*.
> 
> The people I feel sorry for are the young street kids downtown who tattoo their faces. I just hate thinking of anyone closing so many doors so early in their lives.


You are making contingency plans on the account that your religious views might change? Interesting.

You are right about young kids with tattoos on their faces. Wasted youth is always hard to look at.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



Balian said:


> You are making contingency plans on the account that your religious views might change? Interesting.
> 
> *You are right about young kids with tattoos on their faces. Wasted youth is always hard to look at.*




I'm horrified by it, it's like watching a car wreck. Only people don't get in car wrecks on purpose.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

Before this thread dies, I have something to say:

My major in college was business. Before I retired I employed well over 100 employees in one of the largest businesses in our country. Here's what you need to know: *In the business world "Image" is everything.*

So, if you come into my office for a job interview, sporting your tats, you've flunked the interview before you even say a word. Your tats spoke for you. They told me that you are ignorant of the image that you project, or you don't care. Neither are acceptable. I might hire you anyhow if the interview goes well and you can memorize these six words. "I'm here to clean the toilets". 

Of course, if you're in the nba you don't need to concern yourself with your perceived image, go ahead and get them. But if you have to make your way in the "dog eat dog" business world, just say no to the tats.

Disclaimer: Disregard this post if you like living in a rented trailer house.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



Balian said:


> You are making contingency plans on the account that your religious views might change? Interesting.
> .


Well, it's not so much my views that might change, but how much I care about reproductions. I am Jewish in heritage but don't really believe in Judaism as a religion. But I love being part of the community and I love that my family is Jewish, and I respect my history. As a Jew, I am not supposed to get a tattoo or I will not be able to be buried in the Jewish section of a cemetery. I may decide that burial is not important to me or there may be a relaxing of this rule, in which case I might get the tat. In truth, I still probably wont get it cause I am now 34 (or I will be tomorrow) and I designed the tat a long time ago. I still like the design, but just don't really give a hoot if it is on my body. Some of the passion and reasons for originally designing the tattoo have subsided as I grew older.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



GOD said:


> Well, it's not so much my views that might change, but how much I care about reproductions. I am Jewish in heritage but don't really believe in Judaism as a religion. But I love being part of the community and I love that my family is Jewish, and I respect my history. As a Jew, I am not supposed to get a tattoo or I will not be able to be buried in the Jewish section of a cemetery. I may decide that burial is not important to me or there may be a relaxing of this rule, in which case I might get the tat. In truth, I still probably wont get it cause I am now 34 (or I will be tomorrow) and I designed the tat a long time ago. I still like the design, but just don't really give a hoot if it is on my body. Some of the passion and reasons for originally designing the tattoo have subsided as I grew older.


Ah, I can respect that. The religious belief that your body is a temple and one should not desecrate it( or a variation of it) is a good one to live by for so many reasons. Health, among others, is at the top of the list. I see the practice of prudence pays off for you.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

Ah, this thread gives me a sense of nostalgia.

Back in the 70s, people used to say the same stuff about my mustache.(for the record, I have had my 'stache since 72 - and it isn't going anywhere!)


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Ah, this thread gives me a sense of nostalgia.
> 
> Back in the 70s, people used to say the same stuff about my mustache.(for the record, I have had my 'stache since 72 - and it isn't going anywhere!)


Lets see the stash OMG
:ttiwwp:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



GOD said:


> Lets see the stash OMG
> :ttiwwp:



Sorry, but he's very shy. During the twice yearly flea-powder application, I will try to catch him unawares. :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Sorry, but he's very shy. During the twice yearly flea-powder application, I will try to catch him unawares. :biggrin:


Well, I'll just have to imagine then...









OR


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*



MARIS61 said:


> So Balian = StayBlazed
> 
> That explains alot.


He's not Stay Blazed.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBA*

Mods, I have a question. How can somebody change the title of my thread? Kinda' funny, but just wondering.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBDL*

They did it again. I want that kind of power.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBDL*

i thought it was the best thing ever when rodman went crazy with the tats and the hair. expressing oneself creatively is never a bad thing.

and umm tats can be removed, we have the technology.

as some in this thread have pointed out, a stereotypical, clean cut image is important in certain professions. fortunately, basketball isnt one of them. none of them were forced to get tats, they chose to. so acting like you know what is a better "look" for them is ignorant at best.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Tattoos in the NBDL*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> They did it again. I want that kind of power.


You cant handle that kind of power. :biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBDL*

I just want to know WHO and HOW somebody can change the title of my thread? nobody is giving me answers. I have an idea of the who......watch your back....you know who you are.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBDL*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I just want to know WHO and HOW somebody can change the title of my thread? nobody is giving me answers. I have an idea of the who......watch your back....you know who you are.


It's easy to edit thread titles.

In the thread you wish to edit, click on "thread tools" and then "Edit thread".

That's all there is to it.

As for the topic at hand, I didn't even know there was a WNBDL, let alone about the tattoos in the WNBDL. Go figure!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Tattoos in the WNBDL*

There Look!!!!!!! They Did It Again!!!!!!!!!! Looookkk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in Dream Job Land*

I can't think of one single interesting and rewarding career field where tattoos would keep a qualified person from being hired.

Sure, the mindless drone jobs where you check your soul and conscience at the door and submit to having your pee tested might object (Graybeard?), but that's just Kharma saving you from life in hell.

And BTW, the idea that in business, image is everything, ran it's course decades ago. A pretty face will get you nowhere nowadays.

Ingenuity, creativity, confidence and knowledge are what successful employers look for, and they don't mind at all if they have to look past a few tats to find it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Tattoos in the DEMOCRATIC PRIMARY*

I heard Hillary has a Skull & Bones Tat.


----------

